# Ep3Ha Infinity Rom, Lost Root



## spdivr1122 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey everyone, I was running p3droid's ep3ha debloated build. Then I found infinity rom with ep3ha and installed it and wiped data/cache. It turns out I lost root and I can't figure it out. Does anyone know what to do?


----------



## bkhorn (Jun 22, 2011)

I thought I read somewhere that the kernel determined root or not? Do you have a rooted kernel installed?


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

There's a thread in the development section that has the su zip. This worked for me. Can't seem to copy link on rootzwiki app but the thread is titled "problems rooting look no further"


----------



## spdivr1122 (Jun 10, 2011)

foister82 said:


> There's a thread in the development section that has the su zip. This worked for me. Can't seem to copy link on rootzwiki app but the thread is titled "problems rooting look no further"


THANK YOU! This worked


----------

